# Roccat Kone+ - Profile werden vom Treiber nicht automatisch gewechselt



## Kreon (4. Februar 2012)

Ich benutze 2 Profile mit meiner Kone+. Profil 1 - Windowsprofil, Profil 2 für Starcraft 2. Der Treiber sollte automatisch von Profil 1 zu 2 wechseln, sobald ich Starcraft 2 starte, da ich die SC2.exe im Profil 2 hinterlegt habe. 
Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Habe ich etwas nicht beachtet? 
Treiber 1.49
Firmware 1.45


----------



## Daniellus (4. Februar 2012)

Hast du die aktuellen Treiber und Firmware der Maus? Hast du noch andere Maus oder Tastatursoftware auf deinem Rechner? Die funken oft dazwischen. Wenn ja schließ die mal probehalber.


----------



## Kreon (4. Februar 2012)

Die angegebenen Treiber sind die aktuellsten. Die alte Maussoftware habe ich davor deinstalliert.
Als Tastatursoftware läuft die Logitech Gaming Software 8.20.74, auf die ich nicht verzichten kann.


----------



## Daniellus (4. Februar 2012)

Dann beende den Treiber mal probehalber und schau ob es dann klappt. Logitech ist bekannt dafür andere Treiber zu "verwirren".


----------



## Kreon (4. Februar 2012)

Habe es gerade mal mit Anno 1404 ausprobiert. Mit Erfolg. Nur SC2 wird nicht erkannt (auch mit deaktivierter Logitechsoftware).


----------



## Kreon (5. Februar 2012)

Folgendes habe ich festgestellt: Wählt man die normale StarcarftII.exe (1) aus dem SC2 Hauptordner aus, um der Maussoftware das richtig Profil zuzuordnen, funktionierte der automatische Profilwechsel bei mir nicht. Erst als ich aus dem Unterordner Versions (2) die SC2.exe (3) ausgewählt habe, hat der Treiber den Start von SC2 erkannt und das Profil entsprechend geändert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipp147 (5. Februar 2012)

Hatte das selbe Problem gerade, deine Lösung hat Abhilfe geschaffen.
Ich denke es hängt damit zusammen ( aber um Gottes Willen nicht steinigen wenns ned stimmt, is nur ne Vermutung ) dass der Treiber das Profil *nicht *mit dem Aufruf der exe Verknüpft sondern mit dem Prozess der mit der exe verknüpft ist.  Wenn du z.B. von Windows nach SC2 Alt-Tabst wird automatisch das Windows Profil geladne und umgekehrt - dabei rufst du die exe ja gar nicht mehr auf. Und die eigentliche SC2.exe die du ursprünglich verknüpft hattest ist wohl nur ein Prozess welcher direkt die spezielle ( zur Version "passende" .. ? ) SC2.exe aufruft.
Wäre so mein Versuch einer Erklärung, glaube ich liege damit von der Wahrheit au gar ned so weit weg...^^


----------



## HereIsJohnny (8. Februar 2012)

Damit der Profilwechsel mit Starcraft2 klappt, muss die SC2.exe im jeweils neusten Base-versions-ordner StarCraftII\Versions\Base*** benutzt werden, damits funktioniert.

bei wow muss man die autoupdater.exe nehmen und nicht die wow.exe und bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 brauchts die bfbc2update.exe also immer die datei die der launcher verwendet um das spiel zu starten.


----------



## Kreon (10. Februar 2012)

Zitat vom Roccat Support:


> Es gibt aber auch selten mal das eine oder andere Spiel, in dem überhaupt keine ".exe" das Spiel startet, z.B. AION. Dort startet eine ".bat" Datei das Spiel, in dem Fall muss man dann leider von Hand das Profil wechseln.


Ich denke, jetzt ist alles dazu gesagt. Vielen Dank


----------



## meme (30. Mai 2012)

Schade drum.


----------

